# What Species Should My Fursona Be? Decided!



## SamiPiplup (May 29, 2016)

I have a cat fursona that I don't really use as much anymore, and when I get into fursuits, I don't really want her to be my first suit.

So, I am trying to decide on a species for my main fursona.  I am thinking of a fox, wolf, or jackal.


----------



## StemTheDeer (May 29, 2016)

I'd say a jackal, since there are plenty of foxes and wolves already. Anyway, they look pretty cool


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 29, 2016)

My DandD character is an Egyptian Jackal they have the coolest ears, they're beautiful


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2016)

man, those are horrible choices. I would go big cat if I where you. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2016)

SamiPiplup said:


> I am thinking of a fox.


This is the only correct answer.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 29, 2016)

Canines and felines fursonas are sooooo overrated
Oh and dragons too
I'd say a kangaroo


----------



## SamiPiplup (May 29, 2016)

I think i'll do a jackal.
They're canines that are not foxes or wolves!  I wanted to do a canine that isn't overdone.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 29, 2016)

SamiPiplup said:


> I wanted to do a canine that isn't overdone.


Considering how many canine fursonas there are in general, I say it's still rather overdone
Oh well, your choice anyway


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2016)

SamiPiplup said:


> I think i'll do a jackal.
> They're canines that are not foxes or wolves!  I wanted to do a canine that isn't overdone.


aww, yet another canine in the fandom....
btw search for jackals in the FA, and you'll see just how over done they are.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2016)

Oh for fucks sake, if you're so concerned with originality pick a Hedgehog or a Slug.


----------



## SamiPiplup (May 29, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> aww, yet another canine in the fandom....
> btw search for jackals in the FA, and you'll see just how over done they are.


Well, the point of a fursona is for you to feel comfortable essentially _being _them, especially if you do fursuits, which I want to do.  I would feel most comfortable being a jackal.

Besides, they aren't as bad as foxes and wolves when it comes to that!


----------



## SamiPiplup (May 29, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh for fucks sake, if you're so concerned with originality pick a Hedgehog or a Slug.


Yeah, I agree.  The point of a fursona isn't "be the most original".  It's not a competition!


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2016)

SamiPiplup said:


> Well, the point of a fursona is for you to feel comfortable essentially _being _them, especially if you do fursuits, which I want to do.  I would feel most comfortable being a jackal.
> 
> Besides, they aren't as bad as foxes and wolves when it comes to that!


because I just couldn't help but post this:


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2016)

*evil smile*


----------



## Crestego (May 29, 2016)

Jackal wouldn't be a half bad idea.... Jackal/Hyena hybrid maybe? That was when you get into the fursuit, you can laugh maniacally at anything and get away with it. ;3


----------



## StemTheDeer (May 29, 2016)

SamiPiplup said:


> I think i'll do a jackal.
> They're canines that are not foxes or wolves!  I wanted to do a canine that isn't overdone.


A canine that I particularly like is the African painted dog. They're way less done than jackals and they have the best ears  But yeah, do whatever suits you!


----------



## SamiPiplup (May 29, 2016)

I finished her design! I used natural colors, but a mix of natural and unrealistic patterns.  Her name is Nari. 
Nari
Now I just have to get my family to let me make _at least_ a fursuit head...


----------



## StemTheDeer (May 29, 2016)

SamiPiplup said:


> I finished her design! I used natural colors, but a mix of natural and unrealistic patterns.  Her name is Nari.
> Nari
> Now I just have to get my family to let me make _at least_ a fursuit head...


She looks pretty cool! And tbh I plan on asking my parents if I can commission someone for a head of my fursona (my profile pic).


----------



## Crestego (May 29, 2016)

SamiPiplup said:


> I finished her design! I used natural colors, but a mix of natural and unrealistic patterns.  Her name is Nari.
> Nari
> Now I just have to get my family to let me make _at least_ a fursuit head...


She's cute. :3


----------

